#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2011-08-12
<adn> on sait jamais, que je n'oublie pas ;-)
<nizarus> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn-classroom to: Salon classroom IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam | |  Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  | |***  Prochain cours "Initiation au Packaging le  19/08/2011 à 23h00 (GMT+1) ***||
